# How early can a doe kid?



## 21250 (Jul 10, 2014)

My second freshener lamancha/alpine doe is at about day 140 (from my observation of her being bred). She refuses to get up today, and is licking her sides quite a bit. She was sprawled out on her side this morning, gave me quite a start. She doesn't normally do this, but it is quite hot and she is quite huge lol. Is it too early for her to kid? She went to day 155 last year with a large single doe kid that she need some assistance with. This year she's bred to a Nigerian and she's grown a bit too so I'm not as worried about her struggling. She won't let me at her ligaments, that's the only time she WILL get up ha. But her bag is quite full, very full in fact. Probably twice as big as it was when she was a FF.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If she is 1 week prior to kidding she should be OK and that is a good time frame that her kids will be OK. 
Some an be a little earlier and be OK too it all depends.

Is she pushing? Does she have discharge?

Check her ketone levels.

Does she have swollen ankles? Pregnancy toxemia?
Has she been eating alfalfa hay? 

The heat does make things uncomfortable. 

Is she eating at all?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have a doe in prelabor and she is doing the same thing. Keep a eye on her and check what toth said to be on the safe side. If you think those ankles might even be a tad swollen treat for preg. Tox. It will not harm her in any way if that is not a issue.
I have noticed most does with singles will hang onto them much longer then if they have more then one. Note I said MOST. There's always that few that likes to prove you wrong when you think you have it figured out


----------



## 21250 (Jul 10, 2014)

She's eating just fine. Just gave her some oats and got a feel and still has her ligaments so not as worried now. Just pasture and a bit of hay every other day or so. No pushing or discharge that I just observed. Nothing swollen besides her utter and belly. Feeling better about it now. Thanks!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Happy kidding!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Sounds like she's just getting ready. You probably have a while yet.


----------



## 21250 (Jul 10, 2014)

Twins on day 147 with no obvious signs of labor until I left for two hours and came home to a healthy buck and a doe that were clean and waking around when I got home. Very excited. I'll take photos in the morning.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay!!! Congrats


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Saintbee said:


> Twins on day 147 with no obvious signs of labor until I left for two hours and came home to a healthy buck and a doe that were clean and waking around when I got home. Very excited. I'll take photos in the morning.


Way to go mama doe!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## 21250 (Jul 10, 2014)

Some pics 







The doeling 







The buckling  Not the best pic of him but he's already curious and sniffing everything 







Proud Mama Flower 
And a couple more just because they're so adorable . 














I love how different they are! The buckling seems to be polled which is exactly what I was hoping for, he'll be my main buck next year if he is polled.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

They are adorable! I love the boys ears!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

What beautiful babies!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are so cute!!!


----------



## 21250 (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks all! She's a great mom - but not too "doting" she feeds them and cleans them but leaves them alone most of the time. This is fine with me because it helps me spend more time with them while allowing them to still be dam raised. She's a perfect goat


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I had a doe do that! She is a great mom! When they do this its their "wild" instinct to hide their kid so they're protected


----------



## 21250 (Jul 10, 2014)

That's what I thought too, like baby deer


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute.


----------

